# المعدات المستخدمة فى إنشاء الطرق



## Ibn Soliman (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندما نقوم بإنشاء طريق نبدأ أولا بإعداد كل ما نحتاج إليه فى إنشاء الطريق من حسابات ومناسيب وأيضا معدات قبل الشروع فى العمل وذلك لتوفير الوقت والجهد.
فى هذه التدوينة نتحدث عن أهم المعدات اللازمة للموقع والتى سنجد انها تكمل بعضها البعض..
نبدأ *أولا بالمعدات المساحية:*
نستخدم المعدات المساحية فى رفع النقاط الطبيعية من على ارض الواقع ثم توقيع النقاط التصميمية لتنفيذ المشروع بالدقة المطلوبة.. ومن اهم الاجهزة المساحية التى نستخدمها فى الموقع ..

- الشريط 
يستخدم فى عمل القياسات الطولية فى الموقع.
- الميزان
يستخدم فى رفع وتوقيع مناسيب الطريق.
- التوتال ستيشن Total Station
يستخدم فى رفع النقاط من على ارض الواقع وتوقيع النقاط التصميمية للطريق.
- جهاز تحديد الموقع دوليا GPS
ونستخدم جهاز الـ GPS فى بعض الاحيان للتأكد من موقع تنفيذ العملية حيث ان اغلب عمليات الطرق خارج المدن تقع فى مناطق وعرة كالصحارى او الغابات يصعب فيها تحديد الموقع بدقة.
*ثانيا المعدات العملاقة*
وهى اسم على مسمى .. فالمعدات التى تستخدم فى الطرق عملاقة وكبيرة الحجم بشكل ملحوظ ..
- عربات النقل
وهى تستخدم فى عمليات نقل التربة من المحاجر الى الموقع وتستخدم فى نقل التربة الناعمة او الخشنة على حد سواء وقبل ان تنزل الى العمل يتم تكعيبها ثم حساب عدد النقلات التى تمت بواسطتها لمعرفة كمية التربة التى قامت بنقلها وبالتالى معرفة كمية التربة الاجمالية التى تم الردم بها.
- لودرات
وتستخدم فى اعمال التسوية وتعبئة عربات النقل.
- هراسات
تستخدم فى عمل دمك جيد للتربة عن طريق دكها بواسطة اطارها الحديدى الامامى جيدا.
- تانكات مياه وجاز
تستخدم فى توفير المياه لاى منطقة من قطاع التنفيذ ليتم دكها بالهراسات بعد ذلك، ما ان تانك الجاز يلعب دور هام جدا فى توفير الجاز لكل المعدات فى الموقع وبالتالى لا يحتاج سائق اى معدة فى ترك موقع عمله لتزويد الجاز ولكن التانك يذهب اليه ويقوم بتعبئة المعدة لتكمل عملها بدون اضاعة للوقت.
- جريدرات
بعد ردم التربة يقوم الجريدر بتسوية سطحها ثم يمر تانك المياه يرش عليها مياه ثم يقوم الجريدر بعمل تقليب للتربة ذهابا وايابا حتى تختلط التربة جيدا بالمياه وفى بعضها ثم يقوم بتسويتها مجددا ليمر الهراس فيدك سطحها .. ما سبق يبين لنا مدى اهمية الجريدر فى موقع التشغيل .
- جرارات
تستخدم كقاطرات لاى معدة اصابها علل او للخزانات المختلفة ( خزانات المياه – خزانات الجاز ).
- بلدوزرات
يقوم البلدوزر بالبحث عن اماكن التربة الجيدة فيكشف فيها المحاجر التى يتك استخدامها كمصدر للتربة فى الموقع ثم يقوم بتشوين التربة حتى يسهل عمل اللودر .. كما يستخدم فى عمل المساطيح فى حالة وجود مساطيح فى العملية فالبلدوزر يقوم باخراج المسطاح وتسويته جيدا ثم يأتى الجريدر ليكمل عمل البلدوزر .. ومن هنا أرى ان البلدوزر والجريدر لهما نفس الاهمية وهى تعتبر الاهمية القصوى فى اى موقع.
هذا ليس كل شئ بالتأكيد .. ولكن هذا ما تعلمته خلال اسبوعين تدريب فى الموقع .. اتمنى ان تعجبكم التدوينة .. كما اتمنى ان تشاركونى بأى إضافات للتدوينة.​


----------



## ماجد العراقي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندسه اثار (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * المعدات المستخدمة فى إنشاء الطرق *


----------



## الساحق الاول (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## albsqlony (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## M.ROMIH (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم 
هناك اجهزه حديثه من انتاج شركه توبكن للطرق وهى control machine و لمن يود معرفه اى شىء عنها 
م/محمد رميح
0100513875
[email protected]


----------



## Ibn Soliman (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على التعليقات يا بشمهندسين


----------



## khalidabbas (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد فهمي عثمان (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جربوا هذا البرنامج وانشروه للفائده وقولوا رايكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231123.html


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ikhlas rehan (19 مارس 2011)

نرغب فى كتب عن هندسة انشاء الطرق وشكراً لكم


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الشرح الموجز وبارك الله فيك, لو كان الشرح بالصور لكان اوضح وشكرا لك


----------



## م.مواصلات (22 ديسمبر 2011)

باخهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## khalid-cv (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## خريج عطبره (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد رشيد الحضرمي (20 يناير 2015)

شكرا بش مهندس


----------



## bilaltaha82 (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shams alafag (30 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

